# [solved] sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.4 - keine Install.-Anzeig...

## slick

Das neue (auf x86 stable) sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.4 ist so still beim installieren von Programmen. Es kommt zum Ende hin nicht mehr die Anzeige welche Dateien wo ins System kopiert werden. Sicher ist das so gewollt. Aber ich möchte das nicht. Für mich war das immer recht hilfreich zu sehen was wo landet.

Wie bekomme ich die alte Anzeige beim installieren wieder?Last edited by slick on Thu Jan 01, 2009 3:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

-v oder auch --verbose  :Wink: 

----------

## UTgamer

Schade, schon wieder Komfortverschlechterung und Nutzerverunsicherung, denn gerade Gentoonutzer legen auf so etwas Wert.

@Slick, mach dir ein alias in .bash_profile oder eine batch mit dem -v Paramter so wie ich seit Jahren eine temerge batch besitze die für alles außer OpenOffice eine RAM-Disk verwendet beim Kompilieren.  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Schade, schon wieder Komfortverschlechterung und Nutzerverunsicherung, denn gerade Gentoonutzer legen auf so etwas Wert.

 

Gentoo Entwickler sind auch Gentoo Nutzer  :Wink: 

und hey, "Komfortverschlechterung und Nutzerverunsicherung" - hat dir einer was viel vom guten Schnaps in den Kaffee getan?  :Razz: 

----------

## Max Steel

Warum so schwer @UTGamer?

Einfach folgende Variable in der /etc/make.conf füllen reicht doch:

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS

Ich mache das dann so:

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-vt --with-bdeps=y"

Und fertig ist das Mondgesicht  :Wink: 

Okay, das mit dem tmpfs kompilierer geht so nicht, da hast du recht.

----------

## UTgamer

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   Schade, schon wieder Komfortverschlechterung und Nutzerverunsicherung, denn gerade Gentoonutzer legen auf so etwas Wert. 
> 
> Gentoo Entwickler sind auch Gentoo Nutzer 
> 
> und hey, "Komfortverschlechterung und Nutzerverunsicherung" - hat dir einer was viel vom guten Schnaps in den Kaffee getan? 

 

Unser Tobi ist immer liebenswürdig  :Very Happy: , ja mir ist Laus über die Leber gelaufen, letzte Nacht wurde mir die Laune eben von KDE verdorben und Neujahr steht für mich auch schon unter schlechtem Licht. Jetzt lebe ich erstmal ohne KDE weiter.  :Sad:  Das mit dem Nutzerverunsicherung nehme ich dann auch wieder zurück, betrifft anscheinend nur paranoide wie mich die über alle installierten Dateien so eine Art Buch führen. :/ Ja ich nutze weitgehend die emerge-Ausgaben und habe mich daran gewöhnt.

Noboby is perfect.

@Max Steel, danke für den Tip, und schon eingetragen.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Das mit dem Nutzerverunsicherung nehme ich dann auch wieder zurück, betrifft anscheinend nur paranoide wie mich die über alle installierten Dateien so eine Art Buch führen. :/ 

 

Dafür gibt es bessere Tools als "eine Art Buch" oder Portage selbst - z.B. Aide macht das für dich.

----------

## UTgamer

Thx Tobi, habs mir gerade installiert, es dauert aber noch bis ich das neue Werkzeug in Nutzung für meine Lebensweise einzuordnen weiß. Den Namen hatte ich früher auch schon vernommen und bin von anderen Forensic Werkzeugen entweder erschlagen worden oder sie entsprachen nicht meiner Vorstellung. 

Was ich noch suche ist ein Tool so ~ extra für Gentoo gemacht, sowas wie MD5 Summen aller eingegebenen Verzeichnisse erstellen und jetzt kommts - mit den frischen Installationen die über emerge reinkommen auch gleich updated, sowie ich mir auch eine Statistik nach Datum sortiert ansehen kann in welchen Verzeichnissen das meiste Leben herscht. Sowas hatte ich mir vor langer Zeit unter (A)REX aufm Amiga geschrieben, aber bin leider zu faul mich in Python reinzuarbeiten. :/ Weist ja das je älter man wird um so schlechter lernt man hinzu. Nochmal 20 sein und ich hätte in 4 Monaten Python einstudiert, schön wärs.

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> -v oder auch --verbose

 

Viele Bäume und kein Wald in Sicht oder so.   :Wink:   Danke.

----------

